# MY new pit



## atcNick

Well my custom R&O Smokers pit finally came in. I'm loving it!!


----------



## Law Dog

Great looking Pit, Congrats!


----------



## RB II

Very cool. Very slick paint job. The tires are cool. Looks like it does the job as well. Awesome.


----------



## Court

Cool looking pit & darn good looking meat-Congrats & enjoy


----------



## w_r_ranch

Very Nice (& the pit too)!!!


----------



## Profish00

will that paint hold up? Looks great.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

What a pretty girl!!!!


----------



## donkeyman

Nice pit


----------



## Tail'in around

Wow. I like that and it's got to be easy to move around or load up on a trailer to take somewhere if needed.


----------



## atcNick

Profish00 said:


> will that paint hold up? Looks great.


It should. The firebox is insulated


----------



## atcNick

Tail'in around said:


> Wow. I like that and it's got to be easy to move around or load up on a trailer to take somewhere if needed.


It is fairly easy considering it's somewhere around 12-1300lbs. I have a cargo trailer that doubles as a transport and sleeping quarters for cookoffs.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer

Looks like a fine destination for raw meat!


----------



## fishingcacher

I like the wheels and rims.


----------



## scwine

Very nice and unique looking.


----------



## fender bender

Nice pit!


----------

